#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IIT Guwahati 2012 Placement Statistics

## vipul_chaudhary

*Campus Placement 2011-12 at IIT Guwahati

*
IIT Guwahati hai provided good placements in the session 2011-2012. The Training and Placement Cell of the Institute centrally handles all aspects of campus placements for the graduating students of all Dempartments. The T & P Cell is well equipped with excellent infrastructure to support each and every stage of the placement processes. The T & P staff members assist in arranging Pre-Placement Talks, Written Tests, Group Discussions, and Interviews etc. are made as per the requirements of the Organizations.


*Key Statistics :

*


Placement Session


2011-12
2010-11
2009-10

No. of students registered for placement(B.Tech+B.Des+M.Tech+M.Des+M.Sc+M.A)
694
623
600

No. of students placed




B.Tech + B.Des
318/354
302/328
253/316

M.Tech + M.Des
147/268
154/223
103/213

Highest Package (Rs. in LPA)




B.Tech
150,000 USD
20.00
14.00

M.Tech
18.00
12.07
12.03

Average Package (Rs. in LPA)




B.Tech
8.9
7.4
6.24

M.Tech
6.9
5.5
5.2

Median Salary (Rs. in LPA)




B.Tech
7.0
7.0
6.0

M.Tech
6.2
5.4
4.5

Participating Companies
100
106
90

Number of Ph.D students placed
16
12
22






*Discipline-wise Placement Statistics :*


UG (B.Tech/B.Des/M.Sc.)
PG (M. Tech/M. Des/MA)

Discipline
No. of
Students
Reg.
Total
No. of
jobs
No.
Students
Placed
% of
Student
Placed
No. of
Students
Reg.
Total
No. of
jobs
No.
Students
Placed
% of
Student
Placed

CSE
54
62
50
93
51
45
43
84

ECE
48
49
45
94
40
26
26
65

EEE
28
25
25
89





ME
55
62
50
91
52
32
31
60

CE
42
34
34
81
52
27
25
48

CL
28
25
24
86
32
5
5
16

BT
20
20
17
85
24
9
9
38

M&C
25
26
23
92





CST
20
19
18
90





EP
15
12
12
80





DE
21
20
20
95
17
8
8
47

PH (MSc)
11








CH (MSc)
30








M&C (MSc)
16
4
4
25





MA (HSS)




13









Abbreviations used : BT  Biotechnology, CE  Civil Engg., CH  Chemistry, CL  Chemical Engg., CST  Chemical Science and Technology, CSE  Computer Science and Engg., EP  Engineering Physics, DE  Design, ECE  Elecetronics and Communication Engg., EEE  Electronics and Electrical Engg., HSS  Humanities and Social Sciences, M&C  Mathematics & Computing, ME  Mechanical Engg., PH  Physcis





  Similar Threads: IIT Guwahati M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | IIT Guwahati fee | IIT Guwahati placement NIT Jalandhar 2012 Placement Statistics/Report IIT Madras 2012 placement statistics - IIT-M 2012 placements DTU Delhi 2011-2012 placement data - 2012 placement details - statistics NIT Rourkela 2011-2012 Placement Statistics - NIT RKL Placement Stats 2011-2012

----------

